# German tenant no PPS num.



## affahey (3 Feb 2009)

Hi There

I have a German tenant for the last year.  They have no PPS Number in this country and it seems although they are working in Ireland, they dont need one.. as they are being paid by the german employer into their german bank account.  I cant register for the PTRB apparently because of this.. does anyone know a way around this??  I cant do  tax return, claim legit expenses on property repairs or report the losses :-(


----------



## Mynydd (3 Feb 2009)

Ask him to register for a PPS number anyway? 
Is his German company not registered in Ireland? Doesn't your tenant pay taxes in Ireland? Haven't heard this one before, I have German friends working for German companies.


----------



## affahey (3 Feb 2009)

They dont pay any tax at all in this country...everything paid in Germany, via some sort of employment secondment type deal.  They have no interest in claiming rent relief so say it doesnt effect them.   
I have others who have told me to just keep quiet and say nothing as the Gov wont know etc etc..The only thing is Im pretty straight down the line with stuff like that and Im not making any profit if I cant allow the repairs and mort interest against tax.  Rent is just about covering mortgage and insurance.  PRTB were useless, and well revenue, thats a whole other ball game. 

Weird I know, but any advice would help...


----------



## Berni (3 Feb 2009)

Your tenants are in breach of their obligations under the act by not providing a ppsn. 
Tell them they will have to get the numbers for you. They may not need them for any other purpose, but they do need them for this.

[broken link removed]


----------



## JoeB (3 Feb 2009)

Strange that the OP said that the PRTB were useless when the info needed was on their site all along... this is no criticism of the OP, it is probably more likely that the people in the PRTB don't understand their own jobs.. (this is only my opinion obviously, maybe they do)


----------



## murphaph (3 Feb 2009)

Germans are well used to seemingly needless beaurocracy so shouldn't be too surprised if you tell him he MUST get a PPSN to rent a house. In Germany you must deregister from town A and register in town B if you move house etc. and without doing this you can't get utilities connected etc. Getting a PPSN is a doddle in comparison.


----------



## twofor1 (3 Feb 2009)

Although useless in every other regard, I have always found the PRTB very helpful with registration queries.

I had prospective Tenants who wanted to rent a place from me but only one of them had a PPS number, the other claimed to have applied but there was some delay. The advice from the PRTB was to get the Tenant without the number to sign a letter saying she had applied and was waiting on the number and she would pass it on to me when received. Then send off the completed registration form with this letter and they would register the tenancy, I could then send the number on when I got it.

As usual the confirmation letter with registration number can take months but the cheque was cashed and again on the phone they were able to give me the registration number two weeks later, before they had received the second PPS number.

I know my case is not the same as my Tenant was willing to get a number, but the PRTB did register the tenancy without a PPS number.


----------



## spyder (4 Feb 2009)

thanks all.

New id due to password amnesia on the initial reg.  I will def try to insist on PPS Number now that I know its possible......situation has been confounded even more as tenant has opened mail sent to the address for me from my bank (albeit sent in error) but tenant now knows I have a tracker mortgage on the property, and are demanding a rent reduction due to the recent rate reductions!!!!  

This is my ex home I am renting so am in no way a big wig property mogul, but needed to know what my options were....

Thanks to all who have replied


----------



## j26 (4 Feb 2009)

Tell the PRTB that the tenant doesn't have a PPS number - it's not a tax register, and a person is not obliged to obtain a PPS number to reside here (only to work, or obtain state services) .  If you send in the form with a letter attached you have complied with your obligations to register as a landlord.


----------



## murphaph (4 Feb 2009)

spyder said:


> situation has been confounded even more as tenant has opened mail sent to the address for me from my bank (albeit sent in error) but tenant now knows I have a tracker mortgage on the property, and are demanding a rent reduction due to the recent rate reductions!!!!


Lol, ask him if he wants to pay the back rent due from when the ECB was increasing rates for most of last year!


----------



## Bronte (5 Feb 2009)

As far as I know it's illegal to open someone else's mail.  It's none of his business and you could have many mortgage on the property etc.  Re the PRTB it is not compulsory for everyone to have a PPSN number (asylum seekers I believe don't have one) Send off the form to the PRTB with a covering letter explaining the situation and maybe the equivelent German PPSN number.  Then the PRTB wil have to give you reasons in writing for rejecting it.  Please tell us what the reply from the PRTB is.  I second the poster who stated the staff at the PRTB are not up to speed with all the rules.


----------



## Mommah (8 Feb 2009)

I had similar issue re PPSN with a south african tenant.
I just sent in the form leaving the PPSN blank and a note saying she had applied for same. Never heard any more about it. I would say just send in the info you have.

Alot of my delays with submitting PRTB docs are related to delays in tenants getting me this info....very frustrating.


----------



## S.L.F (8 Feb 2009)

spyder said:


> situation has been confounded even more as tenant has opened mail sent to the address for me from my bank (albeit sent in error) but tenant now knows I have a tracker mortgage on the property, and are demanding a rent reduction due to the recent rate reductions!!!!


 
Your tenants can consider themselves lucky they don't have me as a landlord.

1 Opening the letter. Stupid at best...Criminal at worst.

2 Telling you about it. Stupid beyond my words to describe.

OP I'd have their letter of termination thought out before they finished the sentence.

"we opened your mail even though we knew it was illegal and would like you to give us a reduction in rent because you are not paying as much for your mortgage".

and written before they left the room.

Regarding you forgetting your password just beside log in is "remember me" if you click on that they will send a new pass word to your e-mail address.


----------

